# wood chunks online



## districtbammer (Feb 13, 2012)

First post...I recently purchased a Smokin-It Model #1. I love it, but I'm in need of some more wood. Any good retailers online from which I can order? And are there any brands to steer clear from? I saw Weber and Char-broil on Amazon, but I wasn't sure of the quality. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey DistrictBammer, welcome to the forum.  As for wood chunks, typically stores like Home Depot or Lowes carry chunks of hickory, mesquite, apple and cherry.  If you'd update your profile to include your location, it might help us with pointing you to local places to pick up chunks or other smoking supplies.

Also, could you please head over the Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome to the forum. 

Bunch of fellow smokers here... you'll have tons of company.

-Salt


----------



## districtbammer (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks. I bought some Weber hickory chunks from Amazon since I have Prime and it was so cheap. I'll let you know how it turns out, but if anyone knows of some good spots to pick some up in Washington, DC..let me know.


----------

